# D&D casual gaming in Madison area, Wisconsin



## _Magnus_ (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, just wondering if there was anybody interested in some casual D&D campaigning. Prolly 2-3 three times a month would be all.

reply to the post, or email me at iamhercules@hotmail.com


----------



## Airboy (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm wondering if you are still looking for some players?

I live in Stoughton, but am willing to drive to Madison to play.

I also sent you an e-mail.

Thanks.


----------

